# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  بروجيكتور

## سامية أبو زيد

*بروجيكتور*


فى تلك الحجرة المنعزلة، أطفأت الأنوار لتنير هى حياتى بلقطات متقطعة على حائط الوهم. أدرت البروجكتور القابع بجوارى، ذلك الشاهد الصامت والخل الوفى الذى لا ينطق ولايصدر صوتا سوى تكات متفرقة غير منتظمة. 
لكم أحبه رغم قدمه، بل وأفضله على تلك الأفلام السينيمائية  وشرائط الفيديو والقنوات الفضائية والأفلام الأونلاين والتورنت وكل تلك المظاهر العصرية التى تحمل بطياتها إيقاع العصر المجنون.
أحيانا يختلط على الأمر فلا أدرى هل أحبه من أجلها أم أننى أحبه بالفعل، وأن المزايا التى أراها فيه هل هى حقيقية أم أننى أخلعها عليه؟
هو ليس كالسينما يعرض لك فيلما كاملا بحلوه ومره، بل يعرض لك شرائح تضعها دون أن يزعجك بأزيز الشريط الدائر كما تفعل ماكينة عرض الفيلم السينيمائى. لقطات متقطعة هى أبدع ما قمت بالتقاطه لها وهى تضحك أو تزيح خصلة من شعرها، أو تشير بإصبعها فى إنذار ضاحك ألا ألتقط لها صورة وهى تلعق آخر نقطة آيس كريم  بقعر الكأس مستعينة بنفس الإصبع المذكور. 
يمكنك أن تتوقف ما شئت من الوقت عند كل لقطة، وأن تملأ عينيك منها حتى تشبع روحك، يمكنك أن تتجاهل فواصل الصور الباكية والغاضبة رغم تزاحمها فى ذهنك، وأن تسرح مثلى فى خيال لذيذ مع تلك اللقطات المثالية، وترتشف ما شئت من حلاوة الذكرى.
ليت حياتى كانت مجرد بروجيكتور أضع  فيه ما شئت من الشرائح التى تجمعنا، وأنفى كل تلك اللقطات الواقعية المؤلمة. فأمسح من ذاكرتى لحظة فراقها، ويوم زفافها، وأن أنسى يوم وفاتها، يوم أن بكيت سرا كى لا يعلم أحد كم كنت أحبها فيجرح  سيرة ينبغى أن تظل عاطرة. 
انتهت الشرائح ولم تنته الذكرى، ولمست بيدى البروجيكتور فوجدته ساخنا فأشفقت عليه وأطفأته، لأغرق لثوان كالدهر فى الظلام وأدير مفتاح النور الزائف، بعد أن غاب نور حياتى وظلاله بغياب آخر لمحة منها.

----------


## عزة نفس

استاذتي الغاليه

لقد عشت معك قصتك 

لقد لمست اوتار قلبي

واثارت مشاعري واختلط احساسي

ما بين بين 

اختلطت لديا كل مشاعر الكون بأثره

الحزن والشجن والأسى

واندمجت بكلماتك حتى امتزجت بداخلي

كل تلك الاحاسيس حتى سالت دموعي من عينيا

دموعي التي كم كانت تعصى وتتمرد على الإنهمار

وملأ الحزن وريدي فبكى قلبي قبل عيناي

سيدتي واساذتي الراقيه

كم هي رائعة قصتك رغم ما انتابني من حزن

وانا اقرأ سطورها المحبورة بدموع القلب

فسلمتي استاذتي وسلم قلمك المدوي الرنان


اختك

عزة نفس

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> استاذتي الغاليه
> 
> لقد عشت معك قصتك 
> 
> لقد لمست اوتار قلبي
> 
> واثارت مشاعري واختلط احساسي
> 
> ما بين بين 
> ...


الأخت الجميلة عزة نفس
بقدر ما أسعدنى مرورك وثناؤك على العمل بقدر ما أشعرنى بالذنب لما سببته لك من حزن وشجن.
تقبلى منى أرق التحية وأطيب الأمنيات بزوال كل سبب للحزن من نفسك الرقيقة.

----------


## الشربينى مهندس

الاستاذة سامية واجمل ما في الابداع لحظات صدق نعيشها ونعبر عنها 
اسلوب سردي جميل بلغة سهلة تأخذنا حتي النهاية 
(( ليت حياتى كانت مجرد بروجيكتور أضع فيه ما شئت من الشرائح التى تجمعنا، وأنفى كل تلك اللقطات الواقعية المؤلمة. فأمسح من ذاكرتى لحظة فراقها، ويوم زفافها، وأن أنسى يوم وفاتها، يوم أن بكيت سرا كى لا يعلم أحد كم كنت أحبها فيجرح سيرة ينبغى أن تظل عاطرة.))
ولحظة تأمل فلسفية تلخص مشكلة الانسان عبر عنها الكتاب الكريم ( قل لو كنت أعلم الغيب لأستكثرت من الخير ) صدق ربنا الكريم .. 
وقيل لو كنت أعلم الغيب لأخترت الواقع .. وقالوا الكثير ويبقي الابداع وزاياه الجميلة

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> الاستاذة سامية واجمل ما في الابداع لحظات صدق نعيشها ونعبر عنها 
> اسلوب سردي جميل بلغة سهلة تأخذنا حتي النهاية 
> (( ليت حياتى كانت مجرد بروجيكتور أضع فيه ما شئت من الشرائح التى تجمعنا، وأنفى كل تلك اللقطات الواقعية المؤلمة. فأمسح من ذاكرتى لحظة فراقها، ويوم زفافها، وأن أنسى يوم وفاتها، يوم أن بكيت سرا كى لا يعلم أحد كم كنت أحبها فيجرح سيرة ينبغى أن تظل عاطرة.))
> ولحظة تأمل فلسفية تلخص مشكلة الانسان عبر عنها الكتاب الكريم ( قل لو كنت أعلم الغيب لأستكثرت من الخير ) صدق ربنا الكريم .. 
> وقيل لو كنت أعلم الغيب لأخترت الواقع .. وقالوا الكثير ويبقي الابداع وزواياه الجميلة


الزميل الكريم
أشكرك على مداخلتك القيمة، وبالفعل من رحمة الله بنا أننا لا نعلم الغيب، فكثيرا ما تؤلمنا الذكرى، فكيف لو علمنا بما ينتظرنا من آلام؟!!
تحياتى

----------


## noogy

> *بروجيكتور*ليت حياتى كانت مجرد بروجيكتور أضع  فيه ما شئت من الشرائح التى تجمعنا، وأنفى كل تلك اللقطات الواقعية المؤلمة.


جميل جدا ما سردتيه ولامس قلبى 
فالواقع دائما مؤلم عكس مانشاهده فى الافلام او الصور فنحن نختار مانريد ان نشاهده فيها
لكن صعب ان الحياة تكون كلها فرح او كلها حزن ولكن يختلط هذا وذاك فيها ومن نعمة ربنا علينا النسيان فننسي ماآلمنا ومامرينا به من احزان ولكن تبقى دائما الاحداث السعيدة فى ذهننا ولا ننساها
اشكرك استاذتى فقد امتعتينا بحق وعايشنا ماتكتبيه
سلمت يداك  :f:  :f:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بماذا أرد عليكِ وعلى كلماتك المعبره..
ماذا أقول فقد تجاوز قلمكِ كل الحدود
قلمك الرائع أخذ كل شيء 
من أين سابدأ لك وبماذا سأنتهي
عن روعة كلماتكِ في المعنى

وتالق حرفكِ الدائم
ومن ابداعاتك انهل
ومن اشراقات كلماتك
اتعلم .. ماذا أقول؟؟ 
اقول 
كل التحية والتقدير
لقلمك المعطاء.
كم أنا محظوظة لقراءة تلك السرد الرائع..
دمتِ ودام تواصلك
وقلمك المبدع
.....
لك مني اجمل تحية
وارق المني  :f:

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> جميل جدا ما سردتيه ولامس قلبى 
> فالواقع دائما مؤلم عكس مانشاهده فى الافلام او الصور فنحن نختار مانريد ان نشاهده فيها
> لكن صعب ان الحياة تكون كلها فرح او كلها حزن ولكن يختلط هذا وذاك فيها ومن نعمة ربنا علينا النسيان فننسي ماآلمنا ومامرينا به من احزان ولكن تبقى دائما الاحداث السعيدة فى ذهننا ولا ننساها
> اشكرك استاذتى فقد امتعتينا بحق وعايشنا ماتكتبيه
> سلمت يداك


عروستنا الحلوة نوجى
شكرا لك على ثنائك المستطاب وأتمنى أن تمتلئ حياتك بالأفراح.
تحياتى.

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> بماذا أرد عليكِ وعلى كلماتك المعبره..
> ماذا أقول فقد تجاوز قلمكِ كل الحدود
> قلمك الرائع أخذ كل شيء 
> من أين سابدأ لك وبماذا سأنتهي
> عن روعة كلماتكِ في المعنى
> 
> وتالق حرفكِ الدائم
> ومن ابداعاتك انهل
> ومن اشراقات كلماتك
> ...


الرقيقة زهرة الياسمينا
آسفة جدا على التأخير، فأنا لم أتعمد التأخر فى الرد، ولكن بعد كتابته وقبل أن أرسله انقطع التيار الكهربائى فتملكنى الغيظ ثم دهمنى النسيان.
تقبلى منى أطيب الورود التى لو اجتمعت لفاق عبيرك شذاها.
تحياتى ومودتى.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزتى الأديبة و الكيميائية سامية أبوزيد*
*أرجعتينى إلى الوراء عشرات السنين عندما كنت أدرب العاملين بالصناعة المصرية فى المركز القومى للبحوث حيث كنا نتقاضى ملاليم إضافية  تسند المرتب الحكومى والذى كان فى السبيعينيات قبل سفرى للهند لا يتجاوز 27 جنيها مصريا فى الشهر الواحد أى والله 27جنيها وأكيد قبل خصم أى خصومات....وكنا فى التدريب نستعمل الشفافيات مع البروجيكتور أما السلايد البوزيتيف فكنا نستعمل السلايد بروجيكتور وهناك فرق بين الأثنين وأنت سيدة العارفين فقصتك عن السلايد بروجيكتور وليس عن البروجيكتور*



*سلايد بروجيكتور*


*الترانسبيرنسى بروجيكتور*
*(البروجيكتور)* 
*وعندما تقدم بى العمر وألتحقت بشركة أرامكو السعودية ولاحقتنا تسعينيات القرن الماضى كان لزاما على أن ألحق بعصر الكمبيوتر قبل حلول الألفية الجديدة وقد كان ورغم قيامى بالتدريب لسنين طويلة ولكن شاء حظى أن أصبح مدربا محترفا قى الألفية الجديدة بعد أن زاولت التدريب طوال حياتى كمدرب هاوى وللعلم أن الداتا شو والبوربوينت برذينتيشن  قالوا للبروجيكتور بصنفيه قوم علشان نقعد مطرحك من زمن طويل!*
**


*يا حلاوة وجمال الداتا شو*

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> *عزيزتى الأديبة و الكيميائية سامية أبوزيد*
> *أرجعتينى إلى الوراء عشرات السنين عندما كنت أدرب العاملين بالصناعة المصرية فى المركز القومى للبحوث حيث كنا نتقاضى ملاليم إضافية  تسند المرتب الحكومى والذى كان فى السبيعينيات قبل سفرى للهند لا يتجاوز 27 جنيها مصريا فى الشهر الواحد أى والله 27جنيها وأكيد قبل خصم أى خصومات....وكنا فى التدريب نستعمل الشفافيات مع البروجيكتور أما السلايد البوزيتيف فكنا نستعمل السلايد بروجيكتور وهناك فرق بين الأثنين وأنت سيدة العارفين فقصتك عن السلايد بروجيكتور وليس عن البروجيكتور*
> 
> 
> 
> *سلايد بروجيكتور*
> 
> 
> *الترانسبيرنسى بروجيكتور*
> ...


أستاذى الدكتور جمال الشربينى
أشكرك على الإضافة القيمة والمعلومات المفيدة، ولكنه عند العامة من أمثالى بروجيكتور، وحتى لو كنت أعرف الفارق بينهما فلم أكن لأكتب سلايد بروجيكتور فالعنوان لا يحتمل أكثر من كلمة أعجمية، كما أنه لم يكن ليصبح مفهوما.
على كل حال من حسن طالعى أن قمت بقراءة القصة كى اقتنص منك معلومة جديدة مفيدة.
تحياتى.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى الدكتور جمال الشربينى
> أشكرك على الإضافة القيمة والمعلومات المفيدة، ولكنه عند العامة من أمثالى بروجيكتور، وحتى لو كنت أعرف الفارق بينهما فلم أكن لأكتب سلايد بروجيكتور فالعنوان لا يحتمل أكثر من كلمة أعجمية، كما أنه لم يكن ليصبح مفهوما.
> على كل حال من حسن طالعى أن قمت بقراءة القصة كى اقتنص منك معلومة جديدة مفيدة.
> تحياتى.


* عزيزتى الكيميائية الأديبة القصصية سامية أبو زيد أيتها الوردة الزرقاء* 

*حاشا الله أن تكونى من عامة الناس فأنت كاتبة مبدعة وكيميائية عبقرية ومشاركتى ليست للنقد وإنما لتنشيط ذاكرتى مع إضافة المعلومة الجديدة وللعلم أنا أيضا عندما جندت فى القوات المسلحه فى عام 1970 كنت فى سلاح التدريب المهنى أى أن التدريب فى دمى وعقلى وأنا أخذت فرقة مساعدات تدريب وتصوير لذا لا تخلو مشاركاتى من الصور المساعده !*

----------


## شاطئ البحر

أستنشق عبير حنان الأم حين تكتب

وأتذوق شهدا زُلالا من نبض حرفها حين تنسج خيوط قصة

وأشعر بدفئ ينبعث من حرفها وكأنها تربت بكلماتها على كتف قارئها


الكريمة / أ . سامية 

لم أفصل مشاعري التي قرأتك عن كونك أم تغدق الحنان أينما توجهت 

حتى في أحزانها تكون حانية رغم احتياجها في المقام الأول لمن يشاركها آلامها إلا أنها تأبى إلا العطاء في جميع أحوالها

أشكر لك ما منحتيني إياه في هذه الرائعة

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> أستنشق عبير حنان الأم حين تكتب
> 
> وأتذوق شهدا زُلالا من نبض حرفها حين تنسج خيوط قصة
> 
> وأشعر بدفئ ينبعث من حرفها وكأنها تربت بكلماتها على كتف قارئها
> 
> 
> الكريمة / أ . سامية 
> 
> ...


شكرا لك شاطئ البحر، ولكن هل قرأت لى فى مكان آخر؟ فحسب كلامك أرى أنك على علم بما أكتبه إلى حد ما.
تحياتى.

----------


## شاطئ البحر

نعم قرأت 

ومن حرفك تعلمت كيف يكون النسر عاليا رغم أن أفراخه تعاني البرد

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> نعم قرأت 
> 
> ومن حرفك تعلمت كيف يكون النسر عاليا رغم أن أفراخه تعاني البرد


طــيــب.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع
بمناسبة إصدار المجموعة القصصية
وفى إنتظار طرح باقى المجموعة 
وشكرا للأستاذة سامية أبو زيد
ونتمنى أن تتحفنا بمزيد من إبداعاتها
 :f2:

----------


## وفاء علاء

روعة و حلوة و مؤثرة جدا

شكرا

----------

